# Attaching flatbands to the Scout without the flipclips



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

OK so my flipclip decided to break when i was attaching the new bands, ordered a few more but will be weeks before they get here so decided to try another method of tying them instead of the normal way i decided to put them through the holes in the Scout.

Easy to do shoots great,don't know if this has been done before couldn't see it anyplace so i thought i would show you..

Cheers Tassie


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Nice idea tassie. And nice forkhit dent ;-)


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Nice idea tassie. And nice forkhit dent ;-)


yeah i gave it to my mate to try it out.Ended up with 3 fork hits..never again.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

tassie said:


> Reznik Krkovicka said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea tassie. And nice forkhit dent ;-)
> ...


Looks like your mate will have your scout..he put hits on....Ya know nice to be friends & all..good thing it

was not a high priced shooter.......Just order another scout...OM


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a fork hit in rather same spot on mine!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice attachment Tassie! That is a new one for us.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey looks like it would work just fine! Way to adapt!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

If scars adorn warriors, then dents adorn slingshots.

:battle:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive, I would have had a fit if someone would have put a dent in one of my slings. If you handle one of my firearms (with my permission) as an example ..... your rings come off, no scratches on the wood or grips. Ya, you guessed it, I'm a REAL pain in the [email protected]@ as far as my stuff is concerned.

My slingshots are in great shape, even my collection of Daisy F-16's which are all wrapped in paracord with black tubing covering the fork frames are very nice.

wll

Oh ya, BTW ...... nice band attachment ;- )


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> If scars adorn warriors, then dents adorn slingshots.
> :battle:


Love it!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Mother of invention! Good on you Tassie! "Think outside the square..." Cool!

[Y'know it's cool when even the maker's give you the 'thumbs - up' :thumbsup: ] :banana:


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

put ya a plug in the hole to hold the band and you have the ocularis by simple shot. two in one.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeff Pickeral said:


> put ya a plug in the hole to hold the band and you have the ocularis by simple shot. two in one.


Great thinking i will try that now..


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice original thinking, but as you tie the bands anyway I don't understand the difference/improvement over the regular tying method. Can you please explain what are the benefits, what you were trying to achieve and, most important, how did it shoot?


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

OK tried out the ocularis method and found out the tying method to be the more accurate of the two mods so converted back to the first Mod and am impressed at how accurate i can shoot with it] this way 9/12 hits on a can at 33 ft..


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

It's the FIRST time I have ever seen a Scout with a ding. It must take some effort with that 2-3/8" BTF gap. I've been shooting with my Scouts for almost 2 years, but have always curiously wondered what it would look like if I somehow managed to ding one.

Funny stuff.


----------

